# Liv52 - Fake?



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

Are these real or fake? I got them off eBay a few months ago and I'm on my 4th bottle.

They are shiny dark red pills which oddly they vary in colour. Have a lighly printed H on them although its badly printed on most of them. I cracked one in half and the inside of the shell is white. Brown stuff in middle, not really got any taste to it. Plus they smell a little bit like plasticine. The hologram isn't a hologram, its just a shiny silver paper.

http://img96.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc0027shr.jpg


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

They look fine, why would you fake Liv tabs anyway!!


----------



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I've read a few posts which suggests there are fakes going around.

There are a number of websites selling normal Liv52 for ~£10 per bottle. I think I paid about £25 for 10 bottles. Big difference in price.


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

by the pics they look exactly like the liv 52 i have in front of me,mines are real and came from a genuine source,i would imagine they are real,but again fakes are made to look genuine,ill try and have a closer look at your pics,i cant see on pic but have the tabs got a white H on them


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Avar said:


> Well I've read a few posts which suggests there are fakes going around.
> 
> There are a number of websites selling normal Liv52 for ~£10 per bottle. I think I paid about £25 for 10 bottles. Big difference in price.


Has the Ebay seller got a good record (feedback), if not - I would not buy from him in the first place. If he has 95%+ then good to go.

Chance you take with Ebay.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I got the same ones from a E-bay guy in India a while back they are the low strength ones two three times a day hence the cheaper price,

Was the seller real.phoenix 99.7% feedback I think there fine. :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i honestly cant see why anyone would fake such a low profit making product, its pointless. All this Liv52 fake info is just BS in my eyes, probably coming from companies selling their Liv52 at much higher prices making your think they have to be better quality or more legit, when really theyre probably all from the same source.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Watch out for the fakes on eBay. They are cheap and from unknown sellers


----------



## ProfDrAndro (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never noticed any positive effect from Liv-52, although my package was the one with the real holograph


----------



## ProfDrAndro (Sep 6, 2010)

did get blood work and it looked the same as with previous cycles without liv-52.

note only ALT and AST were elevated and these are NO LIVER ENZYMES, dr. dont know that, but actually they are part of the cycle that feeds your muscle, i.e. increased protein turnover will ALWAYS increas ALT and AST, which are by no means "reliable markers of liver function" in strength training individuals. in fact, if you go heavy, even without steroids they are way over the range, especially in times of overreaching / worse -training.

GGT did not budge on any steroid and bilirubin was also in check with and without liv-52 < these are the two you want to look for on blood tests


----------

